# Black car insurance



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

If you have a car that qualifies for black....why cant you use a hybrid rideshare policy....why do you need commercial insurance?????


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

luckytown said:


> If you have a car that qualifies for black....why cant you use a hybrid rideshare policy....why do you need commercial insurance?????


Because Black and SUV is made for full time commercial drivers and I don't believe they get the same insurance coverage that Uber offers their other platforms.

Black and SUV is technically not rideshare, just using an available app to hire chaueffer services easily and more likely at a discounted rate.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Because Black and SUV is made for full time commercial drivers and I don't believe they get the same insurance coverage that Uber offers their other platforms.
> 
> Black and SUV is technically not rideshare, just using an available app to hire chaueffer services easily and more likely at a discounted rate.


So if you drive full time uber x and you get into accident...... how is this different than getting into accident with commercial insurance....??????


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber X: The company is the transport service provider and you are a contractor. Uber insurance is primary and is an appropriate commercial property for transporting passengers. The rideshare rider you have to get on top of your personal insurance is solely to allow commercial use of the vehicle under a personal policy.

Uber Black: You are the service provider and Uber is merely a facilitator. Your insurance (AND authority such as TCP in California) is primary and must be a commercial policy appropriate for transporting passengers.


----------

